# Wanted: Avid Rollamajig



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking for the red or grey one. Newer plastic model not the aluminum metal one.


----------



## robertmich207 (Dec 16, 2020)

digitalayon said:


> Looking for the red or grey one. Newer plastic model not the aluminum metal one.


Did you found one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

digitalayon said:


> Looking for the red or grey one. Newer plastic model not the aluminum metal one.


I got a grey plastic Rollamajig. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## hectorstone398 (Oct 13, 2021)

digitalayon said:


> Looking for the red or grey one. Newer plastic model not the aluminum metal one.


Some time next week my friend from Chicago will be traveling back from the east coast, and I could give him a transmission to bring you. 

I will have to look at what options I have to provide you with, and know that I have some cars that seem to run well with no known transmission issues, but these are not rebuilt or “highly verified” transmissions with any kind of mileage warranty. 

PM me if you would like to discuss some options. I guess with a high price I could provide a warranty that basically says “I’ll get you another transmission if you have any issues within X on this one.”

Sent from my TECNO KB8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Huh?


----------

